# SmartVent versus TheEdgevent



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

I sat down tonight with a prospective roofing contractor to discuss my project and according to my wife "argued" with him in a friendly manner on how the Smart Vent would be a better solution, because of what I have read on this forum, than The Edge Vent, which he has used. He was unfamiliar with the Smart Vent but felt that it was the same as The Edge Vent since both draw in intake air at the edge of the roof by the gutter. After reviewing their online brochures, they both look like they bring in air at the same points. What am I missing? Thanks:yes:


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Columbus said:


> I sat down tonight with a prospective roofing contractor to discuss my project and according to my wife "argued" with him in a friendly manner on how the Smart Vent would be a better solution, because of what I have read on this forum, than The Edge Vent, which he has used. He was unfamiliar with the Smart Vent but felt that it was the same as The Edge Vent since both draw in intake air at the edge of the roof by the gutter. After reviewing their online brochures, they both look like they bring in air at the same points. What am I missing? Thanks:yes:


I can't say which is better without having both products in my hands, but if you live in a cold weather climate area, be aware of possible issues with ice damning.


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks, while I don't live in the harshest areas of the country, I did have a leak and an ice dam issue in central Ohio last year. That is one of the reasons I am looking to improve my attic ventilation with this new roof project.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Columbus said:


> Thanks, while I don't live in the harshest areas of the country, I did have a leak and an ice dam issue in central Ohio last year. That is one of the reasons I am looking to improve my attic ventilation with this new roof project.


I think you're going to get ice damming issues even if you improve your attic ventilation. The reason is from the freeze-thaw cycle from sunlight when the temperature is hovering around freezing, which has little to do with attic ventilation. 

The only way I think you can eliminate this is to add heating cables around those edge vents.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Because there is still the possibility of ice dams even after your best efforts to ventilate the attic, you might want to look into the vents that install behind the gutter. Such as the DCI fascia vent.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

The promotion of continuous intake ventilation, along with the installation of a properly functioning exhaust vent system, will lower the temperature of the attic air and thereby, the underside of the roof deck sheathing.

This eliminates the "Hot Spots" which melts the snow pack from the underside.

I have successfully been installing the Smart Vent for continuous eave edge intake ventilation since 2001, with no reported adverse affects. I also have done follow up studies after substantial snow-falls, visually observing the reduction of melting snow and with no evidence of even the potential for ice-dams beginning to occur.

The Edge intake Vent from Airvent is similar to the Smart Vent, but is thicker and has the slot cut-out 1 inch lower on the roof decking than the Smart Vent.

Functionally, they both should work the same, but I choose to stick with what has a decade long proven track record for me.

Ed


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the information. The way my attic is insulated the extra inch with the Smart Vent would help. I also like the lower profile. As you can see from the picture I have no overhang and I am currently venting the attic with 2 gable vents, 2 roof line vents and a wind turbine. And while I have not had any moisture issues I just don't feel like I am getting a good air exchange up there currently and want to improve this with the new roof.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I also prefer the fascia vent when there are gutters in the equation.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Columbus said:


> Thanks everyone for the information. The way my attic is insulated the extra inch with the Smart Vent would help. I also like the lower profile. As you can see from the picture I have no overhang and I am currently venting the attic with 2 gable vents, 2 roof line vents and a wind turbine. And while I have not had any moisture issues I just don't feel like I am getting a good air exchange up there currently and want to improve this with the new roof.


Is it possible to install "turtle vents" on the flat side of the house kind of like gable vents, but lower along the floor of the attic to work as intake/soffits?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

I think that would be possible but might look a bit odd. 

Why not some vents designed for walls. I've bought some nice vents from this site http://www.copperlab.com/ .


----------



## Columbus (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input  If I install the Smart Vent my contractor says I need to install some insulation baffles, which makes sense. I am thinking of just stapling some thin material across the roof joists from the edge of the roof up towards the peak. My question would be how high I should go? If the Smart Vent cuts in at 6 inches would 12 inches above that work to ventilate the attic space? 18 inches up from the roof line would be very clear of any insulation. Thanks.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Columbus said:


> Thanks everyone for the input  If I install the Smart Vent my contractor says I need to install some insulation baffles, which makes sense. I am thinking of just stapling some thin material across the roof joists from the edge of the roof up towards the peak. My question would be how high I should go? If the Smart Vent cuts in at 6 inches would 12 inches above that work to ventilate the attic space? 18 inches up from the roof line would be very clear of any insulation. Thanks.


As long as it clears the current insulation height and anticipated height in the future, then you're fine.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Columbus said:


> Thanks everyone for the input  If I install the Smart Vent my contractor says I need to install some insulation baffles, which makes sense. * I am thinking of just stapling some thin material across the roof joists from the edge of the roof up towards the peak.* My question would be how high I should go? If the Smart Vent cuts in at 6 inches would 12 inches above that work to ventilate the attic space? 18 inches up from the roof line would be very clear of any insulation. Thanks.


The insulation will probably need to go between the rafters (roof joists) to get the desired thickness. What you propose would leave a "cold" strip.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I think that would be possible but might look a bit odd.
> 
> Why not some vents designed for walls. I've bought some nice vents from this site http://www.copperlab.com/ .


Somebody who wants to start a business can use my idea and create "siding vents" which act like edge vents but will be used under siding instead.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

handy man88 said:


> Somebody who wants to start a business can use my idea and create "siding vents" which act like edge vents but will be used under siding instead.



http://www.cor-a-vent.com/siding-vent-sv-3.cfm


----------

